# Gettin autistic son off bottle



## mumof42be

Well my son hes just gone 5 years old and he still as a bottle for night time this is ryans routine but hes getting worse to where hes having up to 3 bottles of milk even beofre hes gone to sleep id say within half hour....when i dont give him the bottle he just screams and crys and keeps the others awake....he shares a room with his 6 yr old brother.

Im currently preg with number 4 and i dont know if my patience are much more less then before but its starting to really annoy me that i cant get him off these as he dont understand when i try and tell him he dont need them anymore.

Can anyone offer me any tips please...thanks in advance x


----------



## lozzy21

The only way is to go cold turkey. But you cant take it away and not give him some thing to replace it IYKWIM? Is it the sucking that he likes? See if you can find something else for him to suck. It is going to take hard work and wil lots of paddys but you need to keep with it. Bin the bottles so you cant give in because that will confuse him even more


----------



## mumof42be

I dont seem to wanna suck on anything else so im guessing he just wants to drink milk beore bed he still as warm cows milk as he wont drink it cold..over the last year we have just got him on to juices but before that he lived off just milk as his fluid intake.

I suppose its the only way of doing it is to go cold turkey i feel im not up to it right now to challenge him as im so tired at the moment i dont have the energy but at the same time i wanna be able to have this sorted by time new baby comes...makes it even worse when he dont understand of why i will be taking his bottle away from him as its almost part of his life and quite important to him if ya get what i mean.

Thanks for the reply x


----------



## lozzy21

If its more the milk he wants have you tryed giving him it in a beeker or a sippy cup?


----------



## mumof42be

Thats what i dont want you see its his fluid intake hes havin before bed he still in nappys day and night and even though hes in nappys im having to change him twice in the night plus bedding..washing everday cos hes leaked through


----------



## lozzy21

You cant realy stop it completly, it will cause him a lot of emotional distress. Id try and limit it to one cup and the no more. That way you are not ruining his routeen just modifying it.


----------



## pinkycat

i was also going 2 suggest wot lozzie said, i would giv him 1 small beaker of milk and no more so his nappy doesnt leak.
i no wot ur goin through, i had trouble getting my LO of her dummy (it was 1 of her obsessions) but we got there in the end. i was also pg at the time

:hugs:

my LO has aspergers by the way

chrissie x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi, I am so glad I read this post. My 5yo has autism and is exactly the same with his night time bottle. I just dont know what to do. Feel free to PM me as im new here and keep losing posts I have replied on lol x


----------



## MUMOF5

Im going through the same with my little boy at the moment, but his problem is a dummy, Ive managed to get it off him in the day but not at night, and its really hard to go cold turkey as he shares a room with his almost 5 year old brother and disturbs him enough as it is (he's recently taken to waking up wide awake in the middle of the night and playing for an hour or two!), also the fact that he will scream until he makes himself sick, so im kind of thinking that its best I let him keep it at night for the time being :shrug:. Im just a bit worried though as its distorting his front teeth.


----------

